# Should I bother seeing the psychiatrist if I don't want meds



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I made an appointment but I kind of think I should cancel it. My GP wanted me to go to a psychiatrist about a year ago because she said she couldn't help me anymore, but I've had bad side effects to SSRI's in the past and I like valium way too much to be given an actual prescription for it. I dunno. It's the school psychiatrist and when I booked the appointment I had hoped that s/he would give me a referral to someone who does CBT or something, but now I just feel really sad about the whole thing, like I'll just be wasting everybody's time.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think you should go. Discuss it with him/her as you have here. You have said some very intelligent things. And IMO opinion it would be intelligent to cover all your bases. You're not wasting anybody's time!! That is what these people get paid to do which is consult constructively with us, THEIR CUSTOMERS!


----------

